# birthday party desserts



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

i need help coming up with desserts for my birthday party on saturday...it cant have milk, chocolate and preferablly not too much sugar


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hmmm that's a good question!!! How about a fruit tart or a pie? In my hub's family everyone has their favorite dessert on their birthday.. which is rarely cake. We have quite a few pie lovers so that's a frequent Birthday dessert as well as Angel food cake with strawberries or blueberries or your fruit of choice. Some of the Angel food cake you can buy already made. Look in your bakery section for it at the grocery store.Or....You could just do a fruit salad or a jello mold of some sort too.BTW..







Have a GREAT Day!All the bestBQ


----------

